# Cabela's Bargain Cave



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was on another forum and saw where the bargain cave is going away at Cabela's. 

It look like there were a lot of people that were buying stuff out of it but I could never find anything that I actually wanted in it, either the store or the on line one.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

It’s hit and miss. I got a nice Scientific Anglers fly line for like 25$ our of the cave at the Lehi store last fall. But it’s not often that what I need is somewhere in the cave haha


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought a lot of bass crank baits from the cave.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a fly reel that I love from the cave...along with a 12 weight fly rod I use for salmon. I'll miss it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I rarely found anything I needed in the Bargain Cave but I sure found a lot of stuff that I wanted.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> I rarely found anything I needed in the Bargain Cave but I sure found a lot of stuff that I wanted.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

there was a lot of junk in there with a deal far and few between. if you did buy something you had to inspect it carefully for missing parts, damage and working order. wasn't worth the risk to buy out of there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Too bad. My first trip to the Bargin Cave was in 1982 at the Cabela's store in downtown Sidney Nebraska. It was down in the basement. An older gentleman had a little shop down there where he repaired broken fishing rods.

The Bargin Cave was a great place to buy boots and waders.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

It never seemed like the Bargain Cave had many bargains to me. I don’t think I’ll miss it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

brisket said:


> It never seemed like the Bargain Cave had many bargains to me. I don't think I'll miss it.


I'll agree! Honestly, I think that with the merger of Bass Pro the Lehi store has gone to hell in a handbasket. I rarely stop and check things out anymore. Midway USA has become my go to store for items now.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I agree--seldom anything worth while. Although there was the one time a few years ago I scored a new Garmin T5 dog tracking collar (reg priced $250) for $60. Dang good collar that I still use today. That was a good day.

I wonder what they are going to do with the returned/damaged merchandise that would otherwise be in the bargain cave


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

not all cabelas are going to be loosing their bargain caves. I know the Farmington store will be loosing theirs, I'm not sure about the lehi store. Any returns to the store will be collected and sent to a third party where they will be evaluated for sell ability anything that is not sellable will be junked, and they will send reports to the manufacturers to reimburse cabelas or bass pros for those items. All items that are sellable will be evaluated for completeness and function and then priced accordingly, and then they will be shipped to one of the stores that gets to keep their bargain cave to be sold. This process will keep the stores more honest in their pricing and make sure that they aren't loosing bass pros money.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I worked in Sidney Nebraska often and naturally would hang around at Cabela's. The Bargin Cave at the mother store was something else and I frequented it often. 

Speaking of waders. Before breathable fabrics a lot of people would buy Cabela's waders, wear them once in hot weather, get them soaking wet inside from sweat and think that they leaked. Or buy waders wear them once and find out they didn't fit. They'd return them back to Cabela's. Cabela's would test them for leaks and then put them in the Bargin Cave. I bought a lot of them back when I had a life, fished all the time and did some guiding. 

Cabela's employees did all kinds of hunting, fishing, boating and backpacking field trials. They would sell all of the equipment they used on their trips in the Mother Store Bargin Cave. The used fishing rods and one-time used tents from those trips didn't last long in the Bargin Cave let me tell ya.

Broken fishing rods were repaired and sold in the Cave; nothing wrong with them.

Those were the days.


----------

